# My hawks season so far



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

dont know how many people will be interested but its another aspect of hunting which many of you wont have experience with so I thought I would put some picture up of my 5 year old male harris hawks catches so far this season


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Can't get more accurate than that; the original "smart bomb"! Here in the states, many a great hoop must be jumped through to work with birds of prey. I was fortunate to have some experience when I worked at the zoo here, but it was minimal, as I worked primarily with the herps. At any rate, thank you for posting, & please, keep em' coming! I think everyone here can appreciate your talons, er, talents...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Can't get more accurate than that; the original "smart bomb"! Here in the states, many a great hoop must be jumped through to work with birds of prey. I was fortunate to have some experience when I worked at the zoo here, but it was minimal, as I worked primarily with the herps. At any rate, thank you for posting, & please, keep em' coming! I think everyone here can appreciate your talons, er, talents...


thanks mate, its not very often he misses his mark!!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Is he your only bird?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Is he your only bird?


yes mate, the other bird in the pic is another mates male which i fly with mine


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool you've got friends in the game too...is there a club you belong to?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Cool you've got friends in the game too...is there a club you belong to?


Theres a few of us that fly and hunt together, not in a club but debating joining a local club next season


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good deal man, that's awesome...how common is it there, I mean, are there a lot of folks into it? Is there certain seasons where it's allowed/restricted? Is there a (god forbid) regulating body with which you must answer to? Sorry for the sixty questions, I just find it fascinating...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...if it were possible here, I'd get into it in a heartbeat...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, & it pertains to hunting not in the slightest (that I know of), but are you as free to keep owls as you are falcons?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Theres loads into it over here. I bet only a 1/4 are actually dedicated though. No set seasons but the birds moult 6 months of the year so we only fly them in autumn and winter as a rule. It also gives the quarry breeding time. Theres no restrictions but for me id like there to be, will stop the dickheads getting them


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes any birds can be bought without licence including owls. But if there native birds they have to be registered as captive bred, if not there illegal to have


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Eesh, didn't even think of that; I'm sure incompetence abounds...looks like you're doing it right though, that's a healthy looking bird. Are you free to keep owls if you pleased?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Id like to think im doing it right lol. Especially the amount of time and work i put in. Yes mate i could find an owl breeder tommorow, go pick one up no more questions asked. Can do what i want with it once ive paid for it


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> Yes any birds can be bought without licence including owls. But if there native birds they have to be registered as captive bred, if not there illegal to have


Sort of like some rules here; I can keep many things here, but if it's native to the state, permits are required.

Thanks for taking my questions, friend! Best of luck to you & your bird!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

No worries bud, thanks


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

No man, thank you! And please, feel free to post your experiences whenever!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

that cool i always wanted to do falcanry i caught a owl when i was younger but let it go did not really know how to go about training one back then.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Met a Harris Hawk in the 80's; bright yellow legs if memory serves. Aren't they native to Arizona, USA? Don't they sometimes hunt as a group, unlike other raptors? The man who had the young bird talked about a certain discomfort when releasing the bird for a pursuit, knowing that it is possible he will never return. All the effort and bonding, gone in a wing beat.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Super cool!

I like to count hawks on road trips, but since spotting 100 on the last trip, I don't think I can top that!

We have Kahu (swamp harriers) and Karearea (NZ Falcons) here, but falconry with them is a bit restricted. you have to prove your knowledge and dedication quite thoroughly to get licensed.

Wild falcons are encouraged to nest in vineyards to control the pest birds. Kahu mostly go for roadkill rabbits and possums.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Mr.Hide,

I don't personally own a hawk or am into Falconery but I have a good friend who is a Master Falconer. He is also an avid slingshot nut like us. He sometimes pages through this forum so hopefully he'll see this post. I know he just picked up a Finnish Goshawk and is starting it's training. He had a Peregrine that died-had some kind of fit. He had a Harris Hawk too. I think he still has him. Anyway, he has invited me over to see him fly his birds when the new guy is ready. I think it is an awesome sport that takes a great commitment,and tons of patience. i can't wait to see those birds fly!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

simply amazing i envy your hobbies


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

Very interesting, looks they do a lot of damage to the meat with those talons. It is amazing that to legally own birds like that in the US is very difficult compared to the UK that has such strict laws regarding everything else.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

That is SO cool! Thanks for posting!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Met a Harris Hawk in the 80's; bright yellow legs if memory serves. Aren't they native to Arizona, USA? Don't they sometimes hunt as a group, unlike other raptors? The man who had the young bird talked about a certain discomfort when releasing the bird for a pursuit, knowing that it is possible he will never return. All the effort and bonding, gone in a wing beat.


Ye they hunt in packs with numbers often in the 20`s i believe.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous photographs.

Thank you heaps for posting.

Cheers,Allan


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

There was recently a video showing a Golden Eagle taking a deer, They normally don't hit prey this big but when pressed........ After doing some reading on the subject,they actually train big Golden Eagles in parts of Asia to hunt foxes and wolves! What birds these are! The whole group of hawks and falcons-the fighter pilots of nature!!!!!Great sport it is!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

My mates getting a golden eagle in july!!! Hunting it on fox,hare and deer,

Cant wait to see it £4000 though !


----------

